# Brushing a door



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

Opinions needed on if it is acceptable to brush (roll or whatever) a new construction front door. Is it a professional practice to brush the exterior paint as opposed to spray? If the door was properly prepped, the coat is uniform and well adhered, is the presence of brush strokes unacceptable? 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

I don't think I've ever done anything but brush them - sometimes applying with a roller but then laying off w a brush specifically to turn roller stipple into brush marks. Virtually all doors are still made to replicate what doors were when still made out of wood. So if done right, whatever brush marks might remain just replicate wood grain. (I actually prefer the look of hand-brushed trim and such to sprayed).

I'd say that the keys are to make sure that you choose your timing wisely in terms of temps/humidity etc.; use some manner of extender; make sure your last stroke on any part of the door is a light layoff in line w/ the grain. 

I'd also say that you might decide it's best to do it in parts. E.g. I used to do 6 panel doors all in one shot - hit all of the panels (while brushing out whatever slopped over onto mullions and styles and such). I'd then go right on to the mullions, styles, etc. But w today's paints setting up so fast, I often run around and do all of the panels, and then come back after the rest is dry so that I don't get flashing from around the panels.


P.S. with short-ish open time, getting into a mini-roller is often very helpful in terms of being able to move it along fast enough.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

I do not own a sprayer.....so yes!

Sent from my SM-A600U using Tapatalk


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm having a disagreement with my builder's buyer. She thinks she's getting a sub par product because I brushed the front door. Granted, it did turn out more ridgy than I planned but I sanded between coats and now it's smooth. You can just see brush strokes.

I'm saying, that door is professionally prepped and painted. Uniform in color and sheen. Free from drips, sags, curtains, holidays and debris. The line been colors is sharp. The only complaint is the visiblility of brush strokes. But if you look up the definition of "properly painted surface" it does not say "surface shall be free from brush strokes or roller stipple." So.... I think I met the standard. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

AngieM said:


> I'm having a disagreement with my builder's buyer. She thinks she's getting a sub par product because I brushed the front door. Granted, it did turn out more ridgy than I planned but I sanded between coats and now it's smooth. You can just see brush strokes.
> 
> I'm saying, that door is professionally prepped and painted. Uniform in color and sheen. Free from drips, sags, curtains, holidays and debris. The line been colors is sharp. The only complaint is the visiblility of brush strokes. But if you look up the definition of "properly painted surface" it does not say "surface shall be free from brush strokes or roller stipple." So.... I think I met the standard.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


I agree and I have that exact wording in my contract. Brush and roller marks are not part of the properly painting surface definition.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Well, given the extra info. YES. It is normal professional practice.


(I was actually a little perplexed b/c I didn't think you'd need "instructions" - so sorry if my initial post sounded weird).


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

If it has a grain texture, or is made of wood, brushing is great, if its a smooth metal door, (especially a new one) then it should be weenie rolled, and not brushed. You didnt say what kind/style of door it is.

But technically, they have to accept it, unless it was part of their specs...


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Woodco said:


> If it has a grain texture, or is made of wood, brushing is great, if its a smooth metal door, (especially a new one) then it should be weenie rolled, and not brushed. You didnt say what kind/style of door it is.
> 
> But technically, they have to accept it, unless it was part of their specs...



Personally, I find it more important to brush it out if it's smooth. Unless it's just a slab door with no panels or "trim" -ish kinds of things. The reason being that, if it's got panels and whatnot, it's still pretending to be wood. I kind of consider it to be my "job" to help foster the illusion.



I'd say that it is different if one does decide to go through the trouble of spraying.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

looks like im in the minority but i dont like the idea of a brushed front door unless it has a heavy texture(stamped grain hides brush marks surprisingly well). not implying this is a skill issue but im good with the brush and i would find it difficult with a lot of doors keeping that wet edge while making sure its laid down enough especially in areas with lots of light. 

mini rollers are fast and some of the sleeves these days leave great texture. brush strokes can look great in spots but i personally like the sprayed look on slick flat surfaces


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't like brush marks, would much rather see a fine stipple over brush marks, but over the last several years i have cut in doors and rolled them with a small nap roller and had good results. I stopped laying off doors years ago. I have not sprayed a metal door in years. On repaints i use a 1/2 inch weenie roller on all hollow core doors doors with a wood grain. I use S/w pro classic, wait for the S/W hate, and they lay down fine.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Joe67 said:


> Personally, I find it more important to brush it out if it's smooth. Unless it's just a slab door with no panels or "trim" -ish kinds of things. The reason being that, if it's got panels and whatnot, it's still pretending to be wood. I kind of consider it to be my "job" to help foster the illusion.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say that it is different if one does decide to go through the trouble of spraying.


I say if its a smooth, metal paneled door, it isnt pretending to be wood, because you cant see the where the stiles intersect, so making it appear sprayed is a nicer way to do it. I have seen smooth doors that do have an appearence of individual stiles though, in which case brush strokes would like nice. 

I guess Im just not big on seeing brush strokes at all if its not necessary, but I dont like roller stipple on anything that even appears to be wood.


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

I would agree with some of the posters that I prefer a sprayed finish on a smooth metal door. I wouldn't necessarily say it's not professional practice to brush the door, though. That's the way it was done for years and I'm sure there are plenty of old-school painters that still do it that way. I still like brushing out panel doors too, but usually only on old doors that have already been brushed.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I think you need to have this discussion with the person(s) paying you to paint their door before you conclude an agreement. 

Not everyone will be happy with seeing brush marks or stipple, especially on what is likely the most dominate door in a home. The person for whom you are working, and is paying you, is the one whose opinion really matters.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Woodco's point is good. Aesthetically, metal doors lends itself to a smooth higher sheen finish and preferably a sprayed application than a brushed finish. If a spray can't be applied, a tight roller finish is often used. Particularly in commercial work. 

However, if a metal door needs to be softened up with an old world Craftsman's look to better blend in with the architectural intent of the structure, brushing can provide that illusion. 

At the end of the day, not much levels off like the oil based paints of the past even though that is a standard best practice. Sometimes, a tightly rolled finish gives a better appearance than the brushed acrylics often used today.


----------



## cleaningguy (Aug 14, 2020)

Glad this has been posted


----------



## paintwrapping (Jun 17, 2020)

Painting doors is time consuming and since no two doors are alike, it is hard to recommend a brush. Spraying is a lot easier I fine just so long as you use the right paint and the right method.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

paintwrapping said:


> Painting doors is time consuming and since no two doors are alike, it is hard to recommend a brush. Spraying is a lot easier I fine just so long as you use the right paint and the right method.


I would have to disagree that spraying a front door is "easier". It's actually quite time consuming to only spray a front door. In fact, brush and roller would be quicker and less hassle if you include masking, cleanup etc..


----------



## DittonWilson (Jun 16, 2018)

I use a propylene glycol paint extender when I brush and roll doors and trim. I think it really helps to get a smoother finish. I use a a mini roller with a smaller knap, like a 3/8 usually. I am going to experiment with some different rollers and knaps. I had problems with the 3/16 microfiber but I don't remember what it was. maybe it just took too long. 


I think they look really good and a lot of times I can just do them in place. The stipple does tend to stand out more on metal doors, but I have still achieved a very uniform and smooth looking surface on metal doors as well . 


this is a link to the product I usually use. - Its M-1 latex paint additive and extender.
https://www.sunnysidecorp.com/product.php?p=a&b=m&n=70332MZ


----------



## DittonWilson (Jun 16, 2018)

https://imgur.com/MOczw1a

the link for the picture didn't go through the first time. This is a door I did this spring. There were 4 doors like this one and 2 double doors with screens. If I recall correctly it was about 12 or 13 hours to double coat them all .


----------

